

If Bitcoin had built-in deflation, it would destroy the earth - erikpukinskis
https://medium.com/p/516103e041f

======
beacher
True long-term energy efficiency is only guaranteed in proof of stake models
like PPCoin ([http://ppcoin.org/](http://ppcoin.org/)).

